# Help with Daughters first snow goose hunt



## ltbz71 (Nov 29, 2009)

Never been snow goose hunting. Me and my 14 year old daughter want to go to Arkansas Feb. 2013. Is there a good guide out there? Not worried about killing 100"s of birds. Just want my daughter to get some shooting and a chance at some snows. Took her duck hunting last thanksgiven and she is hooked. Want to do a father daughter trip and have fun and tons of memories. Thanks for any help.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Curious,why AK? Where are you from? have some good connections in Missouri,usually march is the best,depending on the snow line of course.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Northern Skies, go with these guys and you wont regret it.


----------



## NC Ducker (Feb 17, 2010)

I second Northern Skies. They are diffenately the crew to go with. Top notch guides that really work hard for you. They guide Ark. MO and SD. By the way, Arkansas is an excellant choice of states!


----------



## ltbz71 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks to all for the info. I'm from North Carolina. Was told Arkansas was a good place to go. Not sure thats why I'm trying to get info from you all who hunt snow geese. Just want to plan the right trip, so my Daughter will have fun and want to continue to do this.


----------



## PA Snow Hunter (May 18, 2011)

Do you specifically want to hunt lessers? I guide for one and know several great snow goose outfitters in DelMarVa. There are also snows in your own state, i have had a handful of good hunts in NC.. but if youre in western NC you are prob better off just shooting out to the MS flyway. Its just you have alot of snows very close to you.


----------



## DonkeyCart (Mar 1, 2005)

Hands down Steve Lee with LoneDrake.


----------



## rooster_david (May 13, 2010)

I say Northern Skies. I know both; Mat with Northern Skies and Steve with Lonedrake. They both guide in my area. 
Btw I am located in Arkansas.


----------

